# boat trailer from harbor freight



## dobby1 (Apr 9, 2009)

i was wondering if any of you guys have seen, owned or even heard anything about the boat trailer that harbor freight sells. I have a little 1232 and the trailer looks like a good deal, but the harbor freight name keeps me wondering. Usually a trip to harbor freight is for a tool that i know i wont have to rely on for an extended amount of time. thanks, here is a link the the website of it.
https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=5002


----------



## INGrandad (Apr 9, 2009)

Doesn't look bad, my 1436 would just go on it. Gotta be better than what it's currently riding. Next season's purchase maybe if I can't find a used between times. I don't know that I'd be too concerned about the quaility, it's a light duty trailer.


----------



## ober51 (Apr 9, 2009)

dobby1 said:


> i was wondering if any of you guys have seen, owned or even heard anything about the boat trailer that harbor freight sells. I have a little 1232 and the trailer looks like a good deal, but the harbor freight name keeps me wondering. Usually a trip to harbor freight is for a tool that i know i wont have to rely on for an extended amount of time. thanks, here is a link the the website of it.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=5002




If my gf's father told me correctly, you can purchase very cheap extended warranty and makes it a very good deal - just check it out. I think they ship it to you and you put it together - unless there is a return in the store or something. May not be a big deal, just thought I'd relay that.


----------



## russ010 (Apr 9, 2009)

that is the trailer that came with my boat when I bought it. It's a 1994 model and it's holding up just fine. It was in kinda rough shape when I got it, but I repainted it, added new bunks and bearing buddies and I couldn't be any happier. I think those come with a 1-7/8" hitch so keep that in mind when you hook up to it with your truck


----------



## pjb153 (Apr 9, 2009)

My brother is currently looking at this one and a NorthernTool one. His concern is the 45mph rating with the tries.. if he ever wanted to take his 12ft row boat for an extended trip, would that be a problem?


----------



## russ010 (Apr 9, 2009)

I had to put new tires on mine... well, I did it more for appearance and the fact that one of the tires wouldn't hold air very long. I'll check when I get home tonight and see if they are rated differently.

I get out on the interstate in Atlanta with mine, and I get up to 70mph... I'd go faster, but my truck won't let me.

I felt the tires the other night after driving 50 miles (that's how far the lake is from my house) and they were warm.. I don't know if that matters, but they have been doing good now for 6 months.


----------



## ben2go (Apr 9, 2009)

You can upgrade the tires and wheels to 12inch for better road travel,but it's user to load and unload the boat with the factory 8 inch tires.I never heard of the 45mph limit on the tires.I have seen both Harbor Frieght and Norther Tool trailers.They are built for light boats and are perfect for V hulls to 14' and flat bottom Jons to 14'.You will need to adjust the bunks to support the transom on any size boat.It's a fairly sturdy trailer for a kit type trailer.Oh,before I forget the fenders may need to be raised for the 12 inch wheel/tire upgrade.Usually it's just a simple redrill of the fender holes and bolt them back on.

Here's the 12" wheel/tire upgrade. https://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200330223_200330223


----------



## redbug (Apr 9, 2009)

the 45mph speed limit is on all the Uhaul trailers the smaller wheels will be doing a lot higher speed than your truck will be (more rpms) that could cause them to fail 

I have heard a few guys up in this area that have had a problem getting the harborfreight trailers registered


----------



## BassTaurus (Apr 9, 2009)

I bought a foldable trailer from Harbor Freight -it was a "Haul Rite" , I believe. It has a 1000 pound capacity, but looks like the same maker as the one you showed. I use mine alot and it hasn't let me down.


----------



## shizzy77 (Apr 10, 2009)

redbug said:


> the 45mph speed limit is on all the Uhaul trailers the smaller wheels will be doing a lot higher speed than your truck will be (more rpms) that could cause them to fail
> 
> I have heard a few guys up in this area that have had a problem getting the harborfreight trailers registered


when you buy the trailer, make sure the store signs the paper work. this is very common with box stores that sell trailers. they basically need to sign off on the paperwork stating they sold it so you can register it.


----------



## Stryker777 (Apr 10, 2009)

I do not know about the trailers, but I got the tire changer. With an extra support welding on the bead breaker and a little grinding on the tire tool, it is a wonderful tool and only cost me $35 on sale. I am sure it will be worth it, even if you do need to do a little adjusting or a quick reinforcement. 
Good luck!


----------

